# Archos 504



## bgosselin

anybody know if you can upgrade by yourself an Archos 504 Hard disk? From what I heard it's a simple 2.5 inch HD.


If so can we just buy a 30gig model and upgrade it to 300gig? Just a question


Also how is it for recording. Who does it work with a Scientific atlanta 8300?


Thanks!


----------



## jonnie881

me


----------



## bgosselin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonnie881* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> me




Care to share?


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgosselin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anybody know if you can upgrade by yourself an Archos 504 Hard disk? From what I heard it's a simple 2.5 inch HD.
> 
> 
> If so can we just buy a 30gig model and upgrade it to 300gig? Just a question
> 
> 
> Also how is it for recording. Who does it work with a Scientific atlanta 8300?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



A 300 GB 2.5-inch drive? Not this week. 160 is as big as they have grown, so far. (That's why Archos doesn't yet sell a larger-capacity model.)


----------



## bgosselin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A 300 GB 2.5-inch drive? Not this week. 160 is as big as they have grown, so far. (That's why Archos doesn't yet sell a larger-capacity model.)



That make sens. I guess I'm confusiong 2.5 inchs and 3.5 inchs. Dawn metric system.










Thanks!


----------



## indigo4963

From the yahoo group, archosmultimedia

_I have done it myself, several times.


When you put in a new drive you have the option to "repair" the system. It

repartitions and formats the drive. Next it prompts you to connect the

system to your pc and put an Archos update on the drive, one more click and

it updates the OS on the drive and reboots._


Indigo


----------



## lsarver

According to posts on the yahoo archosmultimedia group, this has been only partially successful. It will work, but you'll be unable to update the firmware (so far...).


----------



## xgoulay

Does anybody know how to change the hard disk on the archos 504, I have tried to do but I can't boot with the new hard disk even after reinstalling the firmware. Can somebody provides the steps to reinstall the application on the new hard disk.

Thanks


----------



## bekamix

*Hello guys I need help on DVR station, I whant to builld it in the car with 2 other LCD monitors ,but the problem is that when you set the option to watch on other LCD's my Archos 504 screen shuts down (and then you can hear the audio to) ,anybody can help me to set it up that the three of them works together in same time perfectly .Do I need any firmware or software update ???? Guys HELP me on this PLEEEAASSSEEE ....*

*Thank you




























*


----------



## illestdomer2005

I have a DVR issue too. I just read about the protected content thing; so, that might be the problem, but my AV 504 won't output the video to an external source. The audio goes through, but I get a blank screen. I wonder if this is because I recorded protected content (NBC's The Office) or if it's a hardware/software problem? I'm pretty sure it's the protected content thing, though, because I tried to move the video from my Archos to the PC, and the Archos player just rebooted after a few moments. It works fine, however, when I transfer any DVD rips.


Interestingly enough, when I recorded another episode, I was late in pressing record, and it works fine. Does anybody know how to get around this?


----------



## knight1

*Hi there I read your piece regardingf replacing hdd in 504 I replaced mine with exact same drive due to my origonal drive going faulty I did the format as per the screen it then gave me 2 options after it restarted

1 usb

2 format

on selecting usb this connects and shows an a504 icon on my computer and I can access it to drag and drop I updated the firmware as discussed on other forums and get the same on reboot at the moment I have selected format and it shows a system folder with 1k inside it and am back to square one with the same options as above.

I have been advised that I wont get any further as archos and this next paragraph was taken from a reply below elsewhere


That isn't going to work unfortunately.

Archos have taken steps to lock the HD to the device via an encrypted serial number on the HD so you can't replace it yourself and get it working.


Could you please advise many thanks*


----------



## chengbin

You can't change the HDD in the 504 by yourself. When the 504 boots, it checks the SN of the hard drive. If it matches, it boots, if it doesn't, it doesn't boot.


----------



## knight1

so basicly am stuffed and have no alternative to send back to archos what a sneaky trick to get money


----------



## knight1

*Please beware I sent my archos 504 for replacement hdd thats what the problem was and Archos quoted the following


supply replacement hdd cost £85 yet you can buy same drive for £42 from pc world


Labour Archos cost £65 total cost part and labour £150 you can buy a new Archos for £179.99 complete with 12 months warranty

so if your hdd goes forget it folks as they definately code the drive to the machine thus making it non viable to repair I for one will be looking at creative products instead even though I just purchased another archos 4 weeks ago for my wife wish I hadn't never again will I consider an Archos.

I had swapped the drives over thinking np at all it took me all of 5 mins to do but had to swap back to allow them to supply hdd and code to the Archos.*


----------



## cmadry

My Archos 5 screen is cracked and now the touch screen isn't working. Is there any place I can go in Tennessee to get it fixed?


----------



## testshot

I did an upgrade of an Archos 504 from a 40GB HD to a 160GB HD. The ability to do this depends on what firmware version you are running.


Have since moved on to a Zune, so if anyone is interested, this Archos does have limited mileage on it...


----------



## mamcam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testshot* /forum/post/18065527
> 
> 
> I did an upgrade of an Archos 504 from a 40GB HD to a 160GB HD. The ability to do this depends on what firmware version you are running.
> 
> 
> Have since moved on to a Zune, so if anyone is interested, this Archos does have limited mileage on it...



I would like to know if you still have it for sale if so how much?


Also my email is [email protected]


----------

